# zero fertilization



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Help,need some help.Had terrible news today that none of my 5 eggs fertilized.No explanation was given,eggs were good,sperm was good just nothing!!This was our 2nd attempt at icsi.1st round we got 3 fertilized and 2 were high grade 1 and early cleavers which is really good.Unfortunately we got a negative but I was fine as knew we would be incredibly lucky to get it on the first go.This time I am totally shell shocked as I don't know why,no answers were given.Life is such a b***h sometimes!!
Any feedback would be appreciated,many thanks in advance,
Minimoo x


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Minimoo

What a shock for u!! V  v sorry . Which clinic are you at? Surely there must be an explanation

PL x


----------

